# De gustibus non est disputandum



## leenico

Cerco per questa parola, ma non sono riuscire a trovare. Non è in mio dizionario, e anche non è in Wr. Credo che so cosa dire ma non sono sicuro. Può qualcuno aiutare me?


----------



## Alfry

de gustibus non est disputandum
non si discutono i gusti...
it's Latin


----------



## Manuel_M

E` latino, non italiano. Fa parte di un detto (proverb) latino molto noto " de gustibus et coloribus non est disputandum".

"One musn't quarrel about tastes and colours"

Significa *di gusti* meaning _of_ or _about tastes._


----------



## leenico

Grazie Alfry. Dormivo durante Latin.


----------



## carrickp

It's actually Latin; a form of the word "gusto" = "taste"

"De gustibus, non disputandum" = "there's no arguing about taste"


----------



## Manuel_M

leenico said:
			
		

> Grazie Alfry. Dormivo durante Latin.


 
de gustibus non est disputandum


----------



## leenico

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> de gustibus non est disputandum


Ha ha Manuel, anche tu?


----------



## Manuel_M

leenico said:
			
		

> Ha ha Manuel, anche tu?


 
Ero sveglissimo durante le lezioni di maltese, inglese, italiano e latino. Dormivo durante quelle di chimica e fisica......


----------



## lsp

We'd say either "there's no accounting for taste" or "One man's meat is another man's poison," or simply "de gustibus non est disputandum."


----------



## Silvia

In Italian we say: "I gusti son(o) gusti" or simply "de gustibus..."


----------



## Jana337

leenico said:
			
		

> Cerco  per (meglio: stavo cercando) questa parola, ma non sono riuscito  a trovarla. Non è nel mio dizionario [s] e anche non è in[/s] e neanche in  Wr. Credo  che so di capire cosa dice ma non sono sicuro. Può qualcuno aiutarmi?


Sono lieta che se ti sgrido almeno cerchi di capire. 

Jana


----------



## leenico

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Sono lieta che se ti sgrido almeno cerchi di capire.
> 
> Jana


Va bene Jana, ma devo dire che tu dammi un complesso. Ho paura di scrivere. LOL


----------



## Jana337

leenico said:
			
		

> Va bene Jana, ma devo dire che tu dammi un complesso. Ho paura di scrivere. LOL


Hmmm, cercherò di frenare la mia passione pedagogica. 
Però sbagliando s'impara!

Jana


----------



## leenico

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, cercherò di frenare la mia passione pedagogica.
> Però sbagliando s'impara!
> 
> Jana


No no Jana, continua mi piace cosi. Sono masochistico.


----------



## Jana337

leenico said:
			
		

> No no Jana, continua mi piace cosi. Sono masochistico.


Eccolo: 


> ma devo dire che tu dammi un complesso


Grammatica: ...che (tu) mi dai... (dammi - imperativo)
Un modo più italiano di esprimerlo: ... che tu mi fai venire un complesso.

Il tuo italiano non è mica male - sei già bravissimo. Però secondo me bisogna chiedere gli altri di correggerti ogni tanto e di imparare dai propri errori.

Jana


----------



## RCC

Jana sei bravissima, per questo mi permetto di farti una piccola correzione: si dice "agli altri"


----------



## infinite sadness

La versione corretta dovrebbe essere "de gustibus non diputandum est".


----------



## ampurdan

Ho sempre visto "de gustibus non est disputandum".


----------



## diamanti

it is also named like that: de gustibus *et coloribus...*


----------



## o-nami

infinite sadness said:


> La versione corretta dovrebbe essere "de gustibus non disputandum est".



A me pare di ricordare dal latino del liceo che la forma corretta sia proprio quella che dici tu...


----------

